# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Esse shumë e thjeshtë.

## Biondina

*Brenda kesaj esseje te perfshini keto data historike qe kan ndodhur ne muajin mars:

7 Marsin mesonjtorja e pare
8 Marsin dita e nenes
5 marsin renjen e familjes Jashari
11 marsin 1981 Demostraten e studentve te kosoves kunder serbve*


*Deri te diellen vlen.*

----------


## Inteligjentja

Hajde teme hajde.

----------


## INFINITY©

Perderisa edhe e pranon qe eshte ese shume e thjeshte, me fal po pse nuk e ben vete, apo eshte me e lehte kur ta japin gati?! 

Shtrydhni trurin aty dhe mesoni se lat nam!

----------


## E=mc²

Nese te duhen referenca per ato data te ndihmoje. Po per te bere ese me duket pak si e besdisshme dhe e tepert, pasi per ate pune do te vleresohesh ti. Para nje muaji tek Fakulteti ku jap mesim dhash nje teme "Ceshte informatizimi" dhe kur me dorezuan eset te gjithe i kishin marr sic ishin ne internet, te paperpunuara dhe reduktuara nga ana e tyre. Dhe nese te jap referencat mundohu qe te besh dicka nga ana jote, jo vetem thjeshte copy-paste, se nuk jane budallenje pedagoget apo mesuesit, eshte shum e thjesht per te kuptuar nje student se e ka zhvilluar vete ate teme apo e ka zhvilluar dikush tjeter.

----------


## INFINITY©

> Nese te duhen referenca per ato data te ndihmoje. Po per te bere ese me duket pak si e besdisshme dhe e tepert, pasi per ate pune do te vleresohesh ti. Para nje muaji tek Fakulteti ku jap mesim dhash nje teme "Ceshte informatizimi" dhe kur me dorezuan eset te gjithe i kishin marr sic ishin ne internet, te paperpunuara dhe reduktuara nga ana e tyre. Dhe nese te jap referencat mundohu qe te besh dicka nga ana jote, jo vetem thjeshte copy-paste, se nuk jane budallenje pedagoget apo mesuesit, eshte shum e thjesht per te kuptuar nje student se e ka zhvilluar vete ate teme apo e ka zhvilluar dikush tjeter.


A perjashtohen keta student nqs nuk citojne dicka qe shkruajne nqs nuk eshte prej tyre sepse ajo eshte plagiarism dhe ketu ku jetoj une, perjashtohesh direkt dhe nuk ke te drejt te marresh klasa me ne ate universitet?

----------


## mia@

Ne Shqiperi jo,se besoj.

----------


## E=mc²

> A perjashtohen keta student nqs nuk citojne dicka qe shkruajne nqs nuk eshte prej tyre sepse ajo eshte plagiarism dhe ketu ku jetoj une, perjashtohesh direkt dhe nuk ke te drejt te marresh klasa me ne ate universitet?


Ne fakultetin ku jap une, plagjiatura te ndeshkon me noten kater. Dhe vjen ne vjeshte per ta dhene lenden. I kam toleruar disa here duke qene se jane ne vitin e pare, nese do te ishin ne vit me te larte definitivisht ishin te ngelur. Kjo eshte masa nga ana ime si pedagoge, raportoje tek shefi i departamentit apo katedres sic njihet, dhe ai autorizon sekretaren e fakultetit qe te vendosi noten kater per studentin ne fjale. Per perjashtim nuk ka dal asnje qarkore ku thot se pervetesimi i nje materiali te ndeshkon me perjashtim nga shkolla.

----------


## Zombi

> Nese te duhen referenca per ato data te ndihmoje. Po per te bere ese me duket pak si e besdisshme dhe e tepert, pasi per ate pune do te vleresohesh ti. Para nje muaji tek Fakulteti ku jap mesim dhash nje teme "Ceshte informatizimi" dhe kur me dorezuan eset te gjithe i kishin marr sic ishin ne internet, te paperpunuara dhe reduktuara nga ana e tyre. Dhe nese te jap referencat mundohu qe te besh dicka nga ana jote, jo vetem thjeshte copy-paste, se nuk jane budallenje pedagoget apo mesuesit, eshte shum e thjesht per te kuptuar nje student se e ka zhvilluar vete ate teme apo e ka zhvilluar dikush tjeter.


Nuk di sa tema jane hapur ne lidhje me esse-te. Si perfundim, studentet jo qe nuk duan te punojne, por nuk ka kush t'ju hedh hapat e pare te udhezimit-andaj ndjehen te humbur "in the middle of nowhere" dhe detyrohen te bejne plagiat.  Te shkruash nje esse eshte shume e lehte madje eshte edhe kenaqesi. Mendoj se duhet  hapur hapur nje teme ne vete per t'ju ndihmuar.

----------


## mia@

E kam dhe une nje detyre qe s'po e bej dot , po ta hap dhe une nje teme do me jepni nja dy mendime ju? Nuk po tallem.

----------


## INFINITY©

> Nuk di sa tema jane hapur ne lidhje me esse-te. Si perfundim, studentet jo qe nuk duan te punojne, por nuk ka kush t'ju hedh hapat e pare te udhezimit-andaj ndjehen te humbur "in the middle of nowhere" dhe detyrohen te bejne plagiat.  Te shkruash nje esse eshte shume e lehte madje eshte edhe kenaqesi. Mendoj se duhet  hapur hapur nje teme ne vete per t'ju ndihmuar.


Zombi,

Shpresoj qe ne shkollat tona ne Shqiperi, se si shkruhet nje ese mesohet qe ne shkollen e mesme, dhe ketu po flas jo per nje ese 1 faqe, por dicka me te komplikuar. Pastaj dhe ne universitet duhet te kete Composition class kur studentet mesojne pikerisht kete qe nje ese ka nje hyrje, nje zhvillim, dhe nje mbyllje. 

Thjesht jam kurioze te di se si keta student arrijne te bejne nje projekt apo research paper 20 apo 30 faqe te gjate kur nuk shkruajne dot nje ese 3 faqe te gjate?!

----------


## E=mc²

> Nuk di sa tema jane hapur ne lidhje me esse-te. Si perfundim, studentet jo qe nuk duan te punojne, por nuk ka kush t'ju hedh hapat e pare te udhezimit-andaj ndjehen te humbur "in the middle of nowhere" dhe detyrohen te bejne plagiat.  Te shkruash nje esse eshte shume e lehte madje eshte edhe kenaqesi. Mendoj se duhet  hapur hapur nje teme ne vete per t'ju ndihmuar.


Zombi ne shkoll te mesme ben letersi, dhe ne letersi te jepen hartime ne vitin e pare dhe te dyte, me pas avancon duke e quajtur ese. Nuk eshte aspak e veshtire per ta mesuar se si shkruhet nje ese dhe sesi ndiqen pikat. Problemi qendron sepse keta student apo nxenes pertojne te bejne dicka, dhe gjejne menyren me te thjesht duke e marr gati ne internet dhe i vene ne fund punuar nga filani. Ne nuk jemi bere kote mesues apo pedagoge, kemi dhene dicka, dhe dim dicka me shum se sa studentet. E kuptojme shum thjesht se si behet apo merret, ndonjeher mundohemi te bejme dhe nje sy qorr per ti dhene mundesi te kuptoje se nuk arrihet asnjeher gje duke pervetesuar materialin e dikujt tjeter, po duke e pershtatur me ate material dhe duke vendosur referenca nga e ke marr.

----------


## Zombi

> Zombi,
> 
> Shpresoj qe ne shkollat tona ne Shqiperi, se si shkruhet nje ese mesohet qe ne shkollen e mesme, dhe ketu po flas jo per nje ese 1 faqe, por dicka me te komplikuar. Pastaj dhe ne universitet duhet te kete Composition class kur studentet mesojne pikerisht kete qe nje ese ka nje hyrje, nje zhvillim, dhe nje mbyllje. 
> 
> Thjesht jam kurioze te di se si keta student arrijne te bejne nje projekt apo research paper 20 apo 30 faqe te gjate kur nuk shkruajne dot nje ese 3 faqe te gjate?!


Ketu tek ne nuk dine as pedagoget se c'eshte esseja e lere me nxenesit. Esse-te kane filluar te praktikohen vitet e fundit, andaj edhe egziston kjo huti. Por edhe nese nuk din, ka burime ku mund te referohesh per te mesuar ndaj dhe ketu ngecim. Pajtohem me Paeon kur thote se studentet pertojne te punojne, edhe kjo qendron. Por eshte detyre e pedagogut qe te motivoje studentet e tij, dhe metoda te tilla ka sa te duash. P.sh biondina ka temen shume te bukur, ajo duhet vetem te gerrshetoje ngjarjet, te jep mendimin e saj dhe ne fund te krenohet per punen qe ka bere. Une besoj qe Biondina do te ndjeheshte me mire sikur te merr 8 me punen e saj, se sa nje 10 duke ja "mveshur" profesorit, sepse ne kete rast ajo nuk genjen askend perpos vetevetes.

----------


## Force-Intruder

*ESE E THJESHTE*

Kur Themistokli Germenji kish dale ne dritare te tymoste me llulle duke pare si neper nje mjegull te bardhe mesonjetoren perballe, nderkohe qe e kishte ne goje llulen, nuk mund ta kruante dot te gjithe buzen.

(Tema: 7 marsi Mesonjetorja e Pare)

----------


## E=mc²

> Ketu tek ne nuk dine as pedagoget se c'eshte esseja e lere me nxenesit. Esse-te kane filluar te praktikohen vitet e fundit, andaj edhe egziston kjo huti. Por edhe nese nuk din, ka burime ku mund te referohesh per te mesuar ndaj dhe ketu ngecim. Pajtohem me Paeon kur thote se studentet pertojne te punojne, edhe kjo qendron. Por eshte detyre e pedagogut qe te motivoje studentet e tij, dhe metoda te tilla ka sa te duash. P.sh biondina ka temen shume te bukur, ajo duhet vetem te gerrshetoje ngjarjet, te jep mendimin e saj dhe ne fund te krenohet per punen qe ka bere. Une besoj qe Biondina do te ndjeheshte me mire sikur te merr 8 me punen e saj, se sa nje 10 duke ja "mveshur" profesorit, sepse ne kete rast ajo nuk genjen askend perpos vetevetes.


Zombi anetarja biondina e ka shum here me te thjeshte te motivohet per vete faktin sepse ajo jeton ne Kosove, ne tre titujte e temes i ka perjetuar ngjarjet. Per vitin 1981 shum mire mund te pyesi prinderit apo ndonje te afert qe e ka perjetuar ate ngjarje. 

Une mund ta ndihmoje anetaren ne fjale duke i dhene nje pjese ku te mesoje se si perdoret burimi sekondar. (Informacioni qe merr) dhe si ta perpunoje ate ne nje ese.

Perdorimi i burimeve sekondare.

Tre jane qellimet per te cilat perdoren burimet sekondare.

Qellimi i pare eshte gjetja e shpejt e ndonje informacioni te caktuar.

Qellimi i dyte eshte ai i perdorimit si burim njohje per sfondin historik, keshtu gjate punimit te nje teme, fillimisht duhen mbledhur materiale mbi sfondin historik, per te kuptuar ne menyre te plot se cfare ka ndodhur gjate kohes nen shqyrtim apo per te njohur ngjarjet dhe periudhen qe eshte duke u trajtuar.

Qellimi i trete eshte shfrytezimi i tyre si burim interpretimesh. ( Ceshte interpretimi?)

Shume burime sekondare nuk permbaje vetem te dhena por dhe i shpjegojne ato, sipas nje menyre te caktuar, qe i jep kuptim informacionit te grumbulluar. Rendesia e interpretimit eshte e matar. Pasi interpretimi i te valuares shpjegon pjeserisht ate qe ndodh sot.

----------


## Zombi

Bukur PAEON dhe urime 7 Marsin!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## stella_senza_cielo

*oj goce po ca ben kshu mi zemer......sa te lehte e paske jeten ti....je si ato shoqet qe kam patur ne gjimnaz qe detyrat e frengjishtes i prisnin prej meje cfaredo llo te ishin ato....dhe kur une nuk ia beja as atyre se si kisha bere as per vete ato thoshin -"po pse mi se bere ti...se lodhe pak koken te krijoje dy fjali"......epo kshu s'eshte mire....se kur vjen puna ai qe lodhet nuk fiton gje....e ai qe s'lodhet del i zgjuar e ka raste te ze dhe vendin e punes...

qofsh mire Biondina e zgjuar....*

----------


## INFINITY©

> Ne fakultetin ku jap une, plagjiatura te ndeshkon me noten kater. Dhe vjen ne vjeshte per ta dhene lenden. I kam toleruar disa here duke qene se jane ne vitin e pare, nese do te ishin ne vit me te larte definitivisht ishin te ngelur. Kjo eshte masa nga ana ime si pedagoge, raportoje tek shefi i departamentit apo katedres sic njihet, dhe ai autorizon sekretaren e fakultetit qe te vendosi noten kater per studentin ne fjale. Per perjashtim nuk ka dal asnje qarkore ku thot se pervetesimi i nje materiali te ndeshkon me perjashtim nga shkolla.


E kuptoj qe kur jane ne vitin e pare ne universitet, studentet mund te mos dine aq shume se si funksionojne gjerat sa nje student ne vitin e katert mund te dije. Megjithate profesor, dicka qe po me bezdis me kete qe ke shkruar eshte pjesa kur shkruan se i ke toleruar disa here duke qene se jane ne vitin e pare. Me fal po, a nuk je ti qe po e krijon vete kete problem duke i lejuar ata te mashtrojne ne ate menyre?! Per ata student tolerimi juaj po ju jep pershtypjen se nuk ka ndonje problem qe ata dorezojne punen e dikujt tjeter si punen e tyre. Nqs ju i lejoni ne vitin e pare, pse duhet t'i ndeshkoni ne vitet e tjera?! Plagiarism mbetet plagiarism ne shkolle te mesme, ne vitin e pare ne universitet, ne vitin e fundit ne universitet, apo ne cdo gje qe bene kur i ve emrin tend punes se dikujt tjeter.

----------


## E=mc²

> E kuptoj qe kur jane ne vitin e pare ne universitet, studentet mund te mos dine aq shume se si funksionojne gjerat sa nje student ne vitin e katert mund te dije. Megjithate profesor, dicka qe po me bezdis me kete qe ke shkruar eshte pjesa kur shkruan se i ke toleruar disa here duke qene se jane ne vitin e pare. Me fal po, a nuk je ti qe po e krijon vete kete problem duke i lejuar ata te mashtrojne ne ate menyre?! Per ata student tolerimi juaj po ju jep pershtypjen se nuk ka ndonje problem qe ata dorezojne punen e dikujt tjeter si punen e tyre. Nqs ju i lejoni ne vitin e pare, pse duhet t'i ndeshkoni ne vitet e tjera?! Plagiarism mbetet plagiarism ne shkolle te mesme, ne vitin e pare ne universitet, ne vitin e fundit ne universitet, apo ne cdo gje qe bene kur i ve emrin tend punes se dikujt tjeter.


Jam plotesisht dakord me te gjithen qe ke shkruar. Kur thash qe i toleroje, nuk behet fjale qe ta bejne rruge, i flas njeher apo dy here, nese behet ves ateher e pret vjeshta te japi provimin. Nuk lejoje studentet te tallen me personalitetin tim nese une i toleroje njeher apo dy here. Une jam treguar i hapur me te gjithe studentet duke i lene kontakte, per ti ndihmuar ne cdo moment ku ato jane te paqarte dhe kane mangesi nga leksioni apo bashkebisedimi ne seminar. Kete praktike e kam mesuar nga vete ish pedagoget e mi te cilet aktualisht jane kolege te mi. Mundohem tua bej me te thjesht dhe sa me interesante oren, eshte nje dege qe se kane njohur me perpara dhe kan hyre ne nje rruge qe kerkon udheheqes ti drejtoje, eshte shum e veshtire dhe qe kerkon perkushtim. Mundohem ti bej te gjithe ta duan dhe te kene motiv per te ecur perpara dhe jo per te ngelur ne vend dhe te mesohen duke i marr materialet gati, une i shikoje ne frekuentim dhe ne oret e seminareve sa aktivizohen dhe i vleresoje. Une kam akoma nevoje per te mesuar vete, nuk do te thot qe une kam fituar sot statusin e pedagogut dhe i kam aritur te gjitha, une mundohem te mesoje dhe nga studentet po ashtu dhe nga koleget e mi, akoma ndjehem bosh dhe kerkoje akoma e me shum nga vetja.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Kjo eshte masa nga ana ime si pedagoge, .


Paeon,

Mos ke bere gje gabim ortografik ne kete shprehje

----------


## E=mc²

> Paeon,
> 
> Mos ke bere gje gabim ortografik ne kete shprehje


Ke te drejte duhet ta percaktoje dhe njeher *PEDAGOG* gjinia mashkullore. Ndodh ndonjeher nga shpejtesia dhe te gabosh Xhuxhumaku.

----------

